# Keep trying with DE or not?



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Just looking for some advice/hope/inspiration. 
After a very long and unsuccessful IVF journey, we took the decision to try DE on the basis of my age (39), my repeated implantation failure and high success rates.  
We completed the cycle in Spain with high hopes and positivity.  I was put on extra progesterone as my levels appeared low, steroids and Clexane to thin the blood.  Anyway...long story short, BFN again.  
To say I'm devastated is an understatement and I literally feel like we're at the end of the road and almost out of funds.  We still have four frosties over there but really don't know if there is any point in trying this again.

Has anyone had similar experiences?
xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh bless you, that’s a hard, long,journey.  

I would say yes since you have the frosties but have a look at the uterus beforehand. 
Did you have any test to check for receptivity, immune conditions, uterine pathology, etc?
There are ladies here that were successful after 9-10 cycles, maybe they’ll give you more insights.


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Aley.
I've been tested for NK cells and that was all fine. I had a test prior to transfer this time which I think was to see if my uterus was contracting?? Don't think I've had anything else done.

I'm just so reluctant to do a frozen cycle to face more disappointment


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Faith

You've had a really awful time of it   and have shown such strength to go through all those cycles  

Our first two DE transfers were bfn. They were the best two blasts from the cycle so I didn't have much hope for our third transfer, which was successful. So there is every chance your remaining frosties could be successful.

Having had multiple failures myself, we had every test going and quite a few issues were found (endometriosis, hydrosalpinx, slightly dodgy sperm, immune issues and finally adenomyosis) and treated before we had our first positive. If you need any info on what tests might be helpful feel free to send me a pm


----------



## Dinkyminky (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Faith,

Sorry to hear you’ve had a tough journey. I think we all put lots of hope that using a donor will be a magical wand yet it’s probably no dissimilar to OE cycles and becomes another type of emotional rollercoaster. 

Interesting to see you mention about uterus contracting. I don’t know if that was similar for me, but my clinic suggested transfer under sedation and I read that for some women they can contract which affects implantation. 

Have you had a hysteroscopy or endometrial scratch with the cycles? Whilst I had the endometrial scratch in 2 of my OE cycles, I never had a hysteroscopy. With the hysteroscopy, scratch and transfer by sedation it worked. I also had been having fertility based reflexology which I hadn’t had in OE cycles. I’ve also used hypnotherapy CDs by Maggie Howell who has ones specifically for IVF just to try to stay calm and relaxed. 

Wishing you lots of positive thoughts and hope you get success. xx


----------

